# Recipe for salmon in Jeff's cookbook question



## salabrown (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to try the recipe in the cookbook for the smoked salmon. I have a big slab of skinless salmon that I got from Costco.. Will this piece work in this recipe, or do I need the skin-on kind?”

Also, do I need to spray the parchment paper w/ Pam or just leave as it is?

Thanks,
Sal


----------



## daveomak (Jul 9, 2013)

Parchment is a good alternative for skin...  I would oil it with crisco or some other no flavor oil to keep the salmon flavor or what ever oil flavor you like...  If you are into real adventure, lay the fish on bacon on parchment...  then on foil if is seems appropriate....    Dave


----------

